# Shrimp and Pimafix?



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pimafix works with shrimp I dose it every time I do a water change with melifix too. But you just need to scrape that stuff off and keep doing your small water changes


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you! First time with invertebrates, and I am loving these little guys, hope to jump into the 12g long gang eventually


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Lost a pygmy cory at some point today. Really strange as I lost the third one last night after he was.squished behind the filter. The shrimp are fine though. Couldnt have been the pimafix?


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

By the way I am at work and cant test water until about 5hrs from now


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Bottom fish like cories are very sensitive, and some people recommend half doses of any medication.

Sorry for your loss.

Maybe google each type of fish you have re: sensitivity?

Thank you for providing a home for these refugees.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Half cycling a tank will kill most things.....


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

Your Hikari shrimp pellets are fine, the amount of copper is to small to effect your shrimp. Want to keep a eye on medications with copper, that were most people have problems.


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank u everyone for the replies. Ideally I would not have put them in a half cycled tank. I am prepared for daily wcs . I will definitely have them in a larger home in the future. I will use less pimafix, I have a feeling it was the culprit as there is a baby fish fry happy as can be in there and if it was an ammonia/nitrite issue I would have thought the other critters would show signs too...and then who knows if its immune system wasnt already compromised. I did expect some loss under the circumstances. I appreciate the communities help. Been a long time since I have tried something new in this hobby. glad the hubby was looking at my guys while I am at work too, wouldmt want the dead fish spiking ammonia, extra snack for the shrimp lol.

Good to know the shrimp pellets wont go to waste but I will use them maybe only a couple times a week to be safe. This 4g will be all shrimp eventually. Anyone know about how many I could house comfortably?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Primafix and melafix are not meds, just tea leaf extracts


----------

